# homemade bow press



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Do a bow press search on the DIY and you'll get all the pictures you ever wanted.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah seriously,just do a search.Theres a TON of them on here.


----------



## Earlyboomer (Sep 29, 2013)

Or if you order before midnight tonight, you can get a EZ Green press for $299.00 which is $100.00 off


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

there are lots of threads like the guys pointed out. i made mine a little different so it will attach to the string jigs i build


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Here try this.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

munch said:


> there are lots of threads like the guys pointed out. i made mine a little different so it will attach to the string jigs i build


Munch,

I have built some press's and seen a lot on here but yours is by far the simplest I've ever seen using the Unistrut and trailer jack. You can build strings with this as well. This is truely genius. I've seen other trailer jack usage but not like this. Great job!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is mine, I think you can build it for around $75.00 it is a no weld press and easy to build using a hand drill a chop saw and some taps and bolts. It also functions as a draw-board so you can really noodle the cam timing. Here is the initial thread and you can see how it morphed into it's final iteration.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321214


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

BowhunterJT said:


> Munch,
> 
> I have built some press's and seen a lot on here but yours is by far the simplest I've ever seen using the Unistrut and trailer jack. You can build strings with this as well. This is truely genius. I've seen other trailer jack usage but not like this. Great job!


You can find my string jigs in the specialty area here on archery talk. The 2 supports are for the string stretcher . But in the future this press could be used as a stretcher . I work full time and have a hunting addiction so it's tough finding time to work on ideas


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I got inspired to build my press


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

BowhunterJT said:


> Munch,
> 
> I have built some press's and seen a lot on here but yours is by far the simplest I've ever seen using the Unistrut and trailer jack. You can build strings with this as well. This is truely genius. I've seen other trailer jack usage but not like this. Great job!


Same here. I like that a lot 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I built this one, it was just what I needed to put together my Elite Pure this spring. Works like a charm and you can't beat the price. Search for $20.00 bow press.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

heres one I just finish less than $60. But had scap metal to work with as well.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is mine with the fingers I made.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

An X-press with adjustable fingers and a hybrid " power press" with an adjustable slip clutch and variable speed control. Plans/drawings here in the DIY forum and a little reverse engineering....... guy can build anything to fit his particular needs.


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my Press project.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2116132


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is one I built using a Harbor Freight trailer jack


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

heres's mine you can slide the crank off and use a drill and socket its works great and super smooth


----------

